# looking for tips on WHAT NOT TO DO IN THE FIRS DAY



## joantovar (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, my name is Joan im about to move to Rome, i don't have a place yet, and so far im going alone, Im 27 years old Italian citizen well street oriented but i never been to Italy before, i really gonna need some help on this, like the title says im looking for what not to do in my first days after arriving to Rome PLz help on any aspect i will thank u for it .. :ranger:


----------



## Canuck9 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey,

I did the same thing myself...I moved to Italy for the first time when I was 27. Maybe a bit more info and we'll be able to help you out.

Are you living in Rome?
Do you have a job already?
Do you speak Italian?
Did you get a codice fiscale?
Do you have an apartment?

Then maybe I might have tips, as someone who did the same thing myself.


----------



## joantovar (Jul 29, 2010)

Canuck9 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I did the same thing myself...I moved to Italy for the first time when I was 27. Maybe a bit more info and we'll be able to help you out.
> 
> ...


All i can say is that im an Italian citizen, im about to move to ROME by the end of this year, i been looking for a job with ALitaly airlines, my Italian is not too good but i can hang, I dont have a Codice fiscale but now that i know i have to get one i will try to get it before i move, about apartment i don't really have a one located but i been looking in craiglist.com ( do u have any better way/source to find apartments for rent in rome??


----------



## Canuck9 (Jun 30, 2010)

well a few things you should know then.

1. Definetely get your Codice Fiscale before you leave, if not the actual card, then the number. It's your SIN number in Italy and without it it will hard to even get a video store membership. You use it to open a bank account, get a job and even get a phone.
2. Get yourself an Italian cell phone ASAP, they generally do the pay as you go thing, so get a phone, SIM card, load it up with credit and you're set. You reload your credit at any little shop there.
3.Rome is expensive, so keep that in mind. Rent costs and so does EVERYTHING else, so if it is Rome you are set on then be ready for that. 
4.Getting a job...well the airlines jobs are far and few between and getting one without knowing someone important is next to impossible and you need to know fluent Italian (written and spoken), so if you want to work here you should have a back up plan. A good website for jobs in Rome, which caters pretty specifically to English speakers is Wanted in Rome :: Accommodation in Rome, bed and breakfast, room and flat shares, property for sale, jobs vacant and what's on europe
5. Apartment....Craigs list isn't really big in Italy yet...or maybe ever, so that's not the greatest way to find a place. I would suggest one of two things. If you want to share a flat then go to Stanze in affitto & camere in affitto in tutta Italia - Oltre 30.000 annunci or otherwise google "appartamenti roma" and check out the agency websites. Otherwise a good option is to look in local papers like "il giornale" or "la repubblica" or even that website I mentioned earlier for english speakerss.

That should good to get your started. Remember if you are planning on coming and staying, fly in on your Italian passport otherwise you are getting into some tricky water. Rome is a great city, and once you get yourself organized, living there could be great. Don't get overwhelmed, enjoy it. 

One last tip. Check out this website...it's godsent. Especially the section on the lower right hand side called "Essential INFOrmation". These guys explain everything, helped me a lot. 

AngloINFO Rome: living in and moving to Rome, Italy

Good luck


----------



## joantovar (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info it is very helpful. So far u are right about Roma is expensive, (any other places u recommend?), I don't know anything about Italy, so any area that I should be looking?.

I know Craigslist is not the best place to search but i was just looking for ideas. About the job, im also working on getting a TEFL certificated to teach English, i think this will be helpful


----------



## Canuck9 (Jun 30, 2010)

A teaching job will be much easier to find in Italy especially as a mother tongue english speaker, which you seem to be. That is what I do there, although abandon all concepts of logical salary. In Italy the pay is pretty bad, but the cost of living (with the exception of big cities like Rome) is pretty low. ESL teachers can expect about 13E an hour and remember as a teacher you don't work 40 hour weeks, it's more like 20-25

Other places to consider...well that's a tough one. I worked in Tuscany, which is amazing and there a lot of schools there. Perugia and Bolognia are also good places with universities, hence people that need to learn English. Then of course you could go north to Verona, Milano, Padova..etc. Really depends on what you prefer. The schools in the south might be difficult as it is a HUGE culture shock and things tend to work a little differently, so you might see that they will try to entice you by throwing in a phone or accomodations...etc. If you have an Italian passport you must have family somewhere, you might want to be close to them?!?

I would however do this one of two ways. Either find out the city you want to live in and then contact all the english schools there and see if they will be hiring. Or you can go to the websites for the major schools and see what positions they have available. Or even start looking on TEFL websites. I've personally only worked with British Institutes and InLingua schools and they were both great, but there are lots of other goods ones like WallStreet Institute and British schools. Every school is franchised though, so a BI in Lucca might be great and the one in Ancona sucks. 

But remember...don't get overwhelmed


----------



## joantovar (Jul 29, 2010)

One more problem i have my future wife lives in the US, she is a graduated nurse, she is trying to get a job in a US base located in Aviano, my fear is ... what if she cant get the job.... is there anything she can do beside that or anything she can do with that degree in Italy?


----------



## Canuck9 (Jun 30, 2010)

Well this gets tricky. I don't know how you would be able to swing this one. Maybe she can find a job in a related industry, but language may be a problem.

If you can take some time check out this website, it lists a bunch of companies that have locations internationally. She might be able to get employment through a US company that has an Italian location. 

Jobline International- Resume,Vacancy Posting,Employment Resources,nationwide and international Job Searches


----------

